# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC KOHAKU MATSUE Dodokoi with KOI's

## LDJ

Kali ini Dodokoi Bersama dengan KOIï¿½s forum menyelenggarakan Keeping Contest Kohaku dari Matsue Koi Farm dengan deskripsi sebagai berikut.

*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) selama proses kegiatan berlangsung.

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 9 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Agustus 2018.

*PARTICIPANT KOI*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 125 ekor Tosai Kohaku Matsue kelahiran 2017 fresh dari japan (masuk Indonesia bulan November 2017) bersertifikat dari Breeder Matsue Koi Farm. 

*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal sangat terjangkau Rp. 600.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.

*ATURAN LELANG*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini muncul ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 23 November 2017 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

*CARA PEMILIHAN IKAN (BID LELANG)*
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 999=5000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 999 dengan angka Rp 5.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat - lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di DODOKOI Jakarta Timur, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang.
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh pihak DODOKOI (PIC akan diinformasikan kemudian)

*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan foto dan video yang diupload ke forum ini selambat-lambatnya pada akhir bulan Agustus 2018. Ikan peserta yang masuk akan dinilai oleh team JURI KOIï¿½s JUDGES (3 juri) dan 1 juri dari DODOKOI

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty Keeping Contest).

*HADIAH*
Juara akan mendapatkan :
GRAND CHAMPION		: 5% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.3.750.000,-*)RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION	: 3% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.2.250.000,-*)JUARA 1	 		: 2% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.1.500.000,-*)BEST GROWTH 			: 2% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.1.500.000,-*)BEST BENI 			: 2% dari nilai total penjualan (est Rp.1.500.000,-*)*ket: jika sold out dengan nilai open bid

*DOORPRIZE : 1 (satu) unit Motor Honda Beat (OFF THE ROAD) jika ikan sold out 125 ekor*

*LAIN-LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam ï¿½Rule of The Gameï¿½ akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

Part 1


*Spoiler* for _Foto 1-20_: Show




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




*Spoiler* for _Foto 21-40_: Show




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




*Spoiler* for _Foto 41-60_: Show




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





*Spoiler* for _Foto 61-80_: Show

----------


## LDJ

Part 2:


*Spoiler* for _Foto 81-100_: Show




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




*Spoiler* for _Foto 101-125_: Show

----------


## KC-Bersama

Reserved ...

----------


## Greggy

#Bid 63=600 
#Bid 48=600 
#Bid 47=600 
#Bid 23=600
#Bid 19=600
#Bid 18=600
#Bid 101=600

----------


## Greggy

#Bid 025=600

----------


## wendy

#bid 17=600
#bid 29=600
#bid 41=600
#bid 58=600
#bid 60=600
#bid 91=600
#bid 108=600
#bid 116=600

----------


## tantowijaya

#bid 7=600

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 2=600
#bid 5=600
#bid 32=600
#bid 46=600
#bid 108=600

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 4=600
#bid 5=700
#bid 22=600
#bid 44=600
#bid 115=600

----------


## Mevius

#bid 6=600
#bid 10=600
#bid 35=600
#bid 39=600
#bid 43=600

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 11=600
#bid 75=600
#bid 100=600

----------


## pieth

#bid 34=600
#bid 38=600

----------


## Fauzi Halim

#bid 9=600
#bid 12=600
#bid 24=600
#bid 25=600
#bid 30=600
#bid 65=600
#bid 70=600
#bid 125=600

----------


## evendee

#bid 20=600

----------


## evendee

#bid 31=600

----------


## wen

#bid 13=700
#bid 14=700

----------


## dmartn

#bid 29=700
#bid 34=700

----------


## GAPS

#bid 10=700

----------


## medonk

#bid 106=600

----------


## Nighmatz

#bid 16=600

----------


## medicineman

#bid 90=600
#bid 103=600

----------


## pieth

#bid 26=600

----------


## Akbar mohammad

#bid 48=700

----------


## ksh

#bid 37=600

----------


## ksh

#bid 43=700

----------


## Ky081213

#bid 58=700
#bid 101=700

----------


## LDJ

permisi.. numpang test drive motornya yaa om 
brum brumm  :Brick: 

#bid 55=600
#bid 108=700

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

#bid 29=800

----------


## Juan surabaya

Maaf ,  mau tanya videonya ada gak ya om admin?  :Help:

----------


## Ardo Muliana

#bid 65=700

----------


## LDJ

> Maaf ,  mau tanya videonya ada gak ya om admin?


videonya nanti menyusul ya om Juan. tks 4 asking

om GAPS minta tolong dibantu bisa ada videonya semoga membantu teman2 untuk bid  :Humble:

----------


## wendy

#bid 108=800

----------


## LDJ

> #bid 108=800


ampuunn omm ga lagi2 deh 
 :Yield:  :Yield:

----------


## Fendi

#bid 99=600

----------


## LDJ

FLASH NEWS :

Dear admin mohon agar ikan no 93 dibatalkan lelangnya karena ada kesalahan peng-input-an data ikan.
Dear teman2 mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanan yang terjadi.

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 11=700
#bid 38=700
#bid 90=700

----------


## medicineman

#bid 94=600

----------


## ogis

#bid 38=800

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 97=600

----------


## Fendi

#bid 17=700

----------


## pieth

Berikut sample video ikan

----------


## victor

Jozzz gandozzz

----------


## Fendi

#bid 44=600
#bid 57=600

----------


## wendy

#bid 17=800

----------


## Fendi

#bid 81=600
#bid 102=600

----------


## hendy2000

#Bid 53 = 600
#Bid 69 = 600

----------


## ksh

Dear admin. sy mau mohon membatalkan #bid 43=700. Mohon maaf sebesar2 nya atas ketidak nyamanan nya. semoga di perbolehkan.

----------


## pieth

#bid 43=800

----------


## penghwat

#bid 63=700

----------


## Fendi

#bid 32=700
#bid 125=700

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 1=600
#bid 29=900
#bid 34=800
#bid 54=600
#bid 58=800
#bid 108=900

----------


## Greggy

#Bid 48=800

----------


## rvidella

banyak terima kasih kpd pimpinan pengurus koi-s dan seluruh anggota forum untuk boleh sumbang acara ini ya.

dodo & staff
dodo koi centre

----------


## Lilik

#bid 5=800
#bid 7=700
#bid 9=700
#bid 10=800
#bid 11=800
#bid 14=800
#bid 15=600
#bid 17=900
#bid 20=700
#bid 22=700
#bid 28=600

----------


## Lilik

#bid 33=600
#bid 34=900
#bid 38=900
#bid 39=700
#bid 43=900
#bid 73=600
#bid 77=600
#bid 84=600
#bid 101=800
#bid 102=700

----------


## penghwat

#bid 109=600

----------


## Japb3nny

#bid 44: 600
#bid 55: 600
#bid 89: 600
#bid 124: 600

----------


## Windy

#bid 29: 1000

----------


## Fendi

#bid 108=1000

----------


## LDJ

Dear teman2, demi kelancaran acara kita bersama, maka dimohon teman2 yang member baru membaca dan melaksanakan hal berikut 

http://www.koi-s.id/showthread.php?2...-FORUM-KOI%92s

Tentang lelang

http://www.koi-s.id/showthread.php?1...elang-dan-Jual

happy bidding ! lets race  :Plane:

----------


## LDJ

#bid 92=600

----------


## pieth

#bid 30=700

----------


## Fendi

#bid 107=600

----------


## Fendi

#bid 111=600

----------


## ogis

#bid 45=600
#bid 38=1000

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 004=700
#bid 007=800
#bid 10=900
#bid 22=800
#bid 27=600
#bid 45=700
#bid 63=800
#bid 74=600
#bid 85=600
#bid 101=900
#bid 106=700
#bid 109=700
#bid 119=600

----------


## pieth

> #bid 004=700
> #bid 007=800
> #bid 10=900
> #bid 22=800
> #bid 27=600
> #bid 45=700
> #bid 63=800
> #bid 74=600
> #bid 85=600
> ...


Nmr 4 dan 7 tidak perlu pakai 0 di depan nya om

----------


## medonk

#bid 100=700

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 4=700
#bid 7=800

----------


## penghwat

#bid 63=900

----------


## Lilik

#bid 7=900
#bid 10=1000
#bid 22=900
#bid 38=1100
#bid 101=1000

----------


## penghwat

#bid 60=700

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 4=800
#bid 5=900

----------


## wen

#bid 21=600

----------


## Fendi

#bid 101=1.100

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 4=900
#bid 7=1000

----------


## Akbar mohammad

#bid 48=900

----------


## Satriospot

#bid 14=600

----------


## asep ahmad

#10 bid 1.100
#11 bid 900

----------


## pieth

> #10 bid 1.100
> #11 bid 900


Cukup ketik 1100 saja om tidak perlu pakau "titik"

----------


## pieth

#bid 34=1000

----------


## Fendi

#bid 101=1100

----------


## medicineman

#bid 90=800

----------


## Radhen Zidane

#bid 12=700

----------


## penghwat

#10 bid 1200

----------


## pieth

Saya bantu rekap manual ending nya yah

21.10 ending jika tidak ada yg bid

----------


## Mevius

#bid 39=800

----------


## dedycyber136

#Bid 45=800

----------


## penghwat

#22 bid 1000
#28 bid 700
#35 bid 700
#39 bid 800
#73 bid 700
#101 bid 1200
#109 bid 800
#116 bid 700

----------


## penghwat

#bid 116=700

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 84=700

----------


## asep ahmad

#10 bid 1300

----------


## ogis

#bid 38=1200

----------


## asep ahmad

Tidak perlu itu bukan berarti tidak bolehkan om? 😂

----------


## Ardo Muliana

Om asep kebalik yah format bid nya?

----------


## penghwat

#10 bid 1400

----------


## asep ahmad

#10 bid = 1500

----------


## Lilik

#bid 5=1000

----------


## Lilik

#bid 7=1100

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 11=900

----------


## Fendi

#bid 101=1300

----------


## asep ahmad

Om ardo, tergantung yg nilai sih om, yg penting isi pesannya dapat difahami. Tp klo memang salah dan menyalahi aturan nanti bisa saya perbaiki, soalnya saya jg ngikutin yg diatas saya om

----------


## asep ahmad

#11 bid=1000

----------


## Lilik

#bid 34=1100
#bid 38=1300
#bid 84=800
#bid 101=1200

----------


## Satriospot

#bid 94=700

----------


## Lilik

#bid 101=1400

----------


## Fendi

> Saya bantu rekap manual ending nya yah
> 
> 21.10 ending jika tidak ada yg bid


Sudah close blm pak?

----------


## penghwat

#bid 10=1600

----------


## medonk

Iy sdh close blm yah?

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 17=1000

----------


## Satriospot

# bid 99=700

----------


## Juan surabaya

om asep , om salah format bidnya itu

----------


## asep ahmad

#bid 10 = 1700

----------


## Fendi

#bid 101=1500

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 5=1100

----------


## Satriospot

#bid 99=700

----------


## asep ahmad

Sama aja om, mau nomer dulu atau bid dulu yg penting ga dimarahin admin 😂

----------


## Juan surabaya

hahahahaha

----------


## penghwat

#bid 10=2000

----------


## Lilik

#bid 5=1200

----------


## Fendi

Masih blm close???

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 7=1200

----------


## penghwat

#bid 22=1000

----------


## wendy

#bid108=1100

----------


## penghwat

#bid 28=700

----------


## penghwat

#bid 35=700

----------


## iwan_iswandi

#bid 29=1000
#bid 2=700
#bid 65=800

----------


## penghwat

#bid 39=900

----------


## wendy

#bid 108=1100

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 5=1300

----------


## penghwat

#bid 73=700

----------


## Satriospot

#bid 69=700

----------


## penghwat

#bid 101=1600

----------


## wendy

#bid 116=800

----------


## penghwat

#bid 109=800

----------


## ogis

#bid 38=1400

----------


## penghwat

#bid 116=900

----------


## Akbar mohammad

Rekap dong om admin, biar enak ngebidnya...

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 29=1100

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 29=1100

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

#bid 29=1200

----------


## Fendi

#bid 26=700

----------


## pieth

> Rekap dong om admin, biar enak ngebidnya...


Rekapan ada di setiap halaman di paling atas om

----------


## Akbar mohammad

Maav mnkin hp saya yg gk bisa baca.... okay lanjuuutt.....!!!!

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 43=1000

----------


## medicineman

Request web version om, jangan view di mobil page biar terlihat semua rekapan yang SAH

----------


## pieth

> Maav mnkin hp saya yg gk bisa baca.... okay lanjuuutt.....!!!!


Ke home scroll paling bawah pilih full site om
Nanti bisa dilihat dari hp jg

----------


## pieth

> #bid 43=1000


21.10 tidak ada bid ending

----------


## pieth

#bid 26=800

----------


## Fendi

#bid 108=1200

----------


## wendy

#bid 116=1000

----------


## medicineman

#bid 95=600

----------


## penghwat

#bid 116=1100

----------


## asep ahmad

#bid 10=2100
#bid 11=1000

----------


## penghwat

#bid 10=2200

----------


## Windy

#bid 29=1300

----------


## pieth

> #bid 29=1300


22.35 ending jika tidak ada yg bid

----------


## pieth

Last minute

----------


## Lilik

#bid 11=1100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 11=1100


22.40 ending jika tidak ada bid

----------


## pieth

Last minute

----------


## pieth

Ending closed!

----------


## Lilik

#bid 5=1400

----------


## asep ahmad

#bid 10 = 2300
#bid 11 = 1200

----------


## penghwat

#bid 10=2400

----------


## pieth

Sudah closed , yg bid lewat nanti akan di rapihkan thx

----------


## asep ahmad

#bid 10 = 2500

----------


## penghwat

Kan sdh tutup,  hasil akhirnya di rekap biar tau semua

----------


## penghwat

Supaya tau kalau sdh selesai,  kok masih ada yg bid terus

----------


## LDJ

hahaha

yg kerja sistem algoritma om
bid lewat dari 10.40 waktu server KOI's ga akan masuk ke tabel

happy keeping dan selamat ya buat pemenang
seruu banget

----------


## pieth

> Kan sdh tutup,  hasil akhirnya di rekap biar tau semua


Sudah ditulis om di atas nanti akan di rapihkan untuk ikan yg masih di bid di luar waktu lelang. Trims om penghwat

----------


## wen

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
24/11 06:25:49
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,300,000.00
Wen 13 n 21
Ref 024062548943

Om admin sdh transfer utk Koi no 13 & 21, terima kasih.

----------


## LDJ

terlampir bukti trf untuk ikan no 55 dan 92

----------


## Fendi

Hasil lelang blm direkap ya?
Transfer digabung ya?

----------


## LDJ

> Hasil lelang blm direkap ya?
> Transfer digabung ya?


om buka nya pakai PC atau kalau pakai HP pilih desktop view. rekap by sistem otomatis ada di atas setiap halaman

----------


## ksh

hallo Om Admin. 

Sy newbie di forum ini. sy baru bikin trf mau post image di sini tp harus insert url. sy blm paham bagaimana cara nya. mungkin om bisa kasi petunjuk. terima kasih om

----------


## Fendi

> om buka nya pakai PC atau kalau pakai HP pilih desktop view. rekap by sistem otomatis ada di atas setiap halaman


Sudah om.
Itu no 10 kok masih 2500
Harusnya kan 2200 maaf kalao salah lihat

----------


## LDJ

> hallo Om Admin. 
> 
> Sy newbie di forum ini. sy baru bikin trf mau post image di sini tp harus insert url. sy blm paham bagaimana cara nya. mungkin om bisa kasi petunjuk. terima kasih om


upload fotonya di imgbb.com om, lalu pilih link BBcode full linked, copy semua URL nya

----------


## LDJ

> Sudah om.
> Itu no 10 kok masih 2500
> Harusnya kan 2200 maaf kalao salah lihat��





> #bid 5=1400





> Sudah closed , yg bid lewat nanti akan di rapihkan thx


betul om, bid di posting nomor #163 dan seterusnya tidak masuk ke rekap akhir, sedang dibuat codingnya om

----------


## asep ahmad

> Sudah om.
> Itu no 10 kok masih 2500
> Harusnya kan 2200 maaf kalao salah lihat��


Om silahkan baca rules nya: 

ATURAN LELANG
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini muncul ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 23 November 2017 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

Kesimpulannya, jadi bid saya sah sebab  diwaktu saya nge-bid itu masih ada perpanjangan waktu. Terlebih dalam tabel langsung ada up date mana yg sah mana yg enggak, bisa kita lihat dalam tabelnya, artinya bila masuk tabel berarti itu sah, dan bid saya langsung masuk tabel, maka itu artinya dengan semua alasan tersebut bid nomer #10 = Rp.2500 itu sah. Dan ada satu rules lagi yg harus kita hormati dan kita patuhi disini, yakni keputusan nya admin. Mudah2an bisa difahami.  :: 
Salam damai sesama pecinta koi

----------


## LDJ

> Sudah om.
> Itu no 10 kok masih 2500
> Harusnya kan 2200 maaf kalao salah lihat��





> #bid 5=1400





> Sudah closed , yg bid lewat nanti akan di rapihkan thx





> Om silahkan baca rules nya: 
> 
> ATURAN LELANG
> Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini muncul ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 23 November 2017 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
> Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
> Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.
> 
> Kesimpulannya, jadi bid saya sah sebab  diwaktu saya nge-bid itu masih ada perpanjangan waktu. Terlebih dalam tabel langsung ada up date mana yg sah mana yg enggak, bisa kita lihat dalam tabelnya, artinya bila masuk tabel berarti itu sah, dan bid saya langsung masuk tabel, maka itu artinya dengan semua alasan tersebut bid nomer #10 = Rp.2500 itu sah. Dan ada satu rules lagi yg harus kita hormati dan kita patuhi disini, yakni keputusan nya admin. Mudah2an bisa difahami. 
> Salam damai sesama pecinta koi ������


tabelnya tidak berhenti merekap om, makanya kita coba rapihkan. ending adalah 10.40 pm

----------


## LDJ

tapi bener om, kita tunggu saja dari adminnya ketok palu
 :Attention:  :Rain:

----------


## Greggy

18 19 23 47 Sudah transfer atas nama Greggy Ilcken ya Om makasih

----------


## Windy

Kohaku No. 29 (Rp 1.300.000) sudah saya transfer hari ini.
Dengan atas nama Windy
Terima Kasih

----------


## pieth

ATURAN LELANG
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini muncul ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 23 November 2017 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.




> #bid 11=1100


Last bid di jam 22.35




> 22.40 ending jika tidak ada bid


Notifikasi ending lelang






> #bid 5=1400





> #bid 10 = 2300
> #bid 11 = 1200





> #bid 10=2400


Mulai dari jam 22.41 sudah tidak masuk lelangan karena sudah ending. Sistem masih terus mencatat karena sistem logaritma, berhubung admin sedang ada keperluan diluar kota jadi tidak bisa di decide tadi malam. Ditunggu hasil rekapan lelangan nya di atas yah. Berikut penjelasan nya , mudah mudahan jelas dan tidak salah paham

----------


## pieth

> Kohaku No. 29 (Rp 1.300.000) sudah saya transfer hari ini.
> Dengan atas nama Windy
> Terima Kasih


Bisa di upload om bukti pengiriman nya? Kalau ada kendala perihal upload bisa WA saya bukti pembayaran nya ke saya
087868882200 . Saya bantu uploadkan

----------


## ksh

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ksh

Terima kasih Om Sekjen atas petunjuk nya. Sy sudah berhasil bikin tautan gambar nya.

----------


## penghwat

Minta no WA admin.

----------


## pieth

> Minta no WA admin.


Perihal yang ingin di tanyakan nanti bisa WA saya om di
087868882200

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran 
Id: Fendi
Ikan nomor 32 , 57 , 81 , 107 , 108 , 111 , 125

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran
Id: medicineman
Ikan nomor 90 , 95 , 103

----------


## Fendi

> Bukti pembayaran 
> Id: Fendi
> Ikan nomor 32 , 57 , 81 , 107 , 108 , 111 , 125


Terima kasih om admin

----------


## medicineman

> Bukti pembayaran
> Id: medicineman
> Ikan nomor 90 , 95 , 103


Sedap om pieth. Thx
Nanti pengiriman saya japri ke om dodo/alex

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
Tanggal
 : 
24/11/2017


Jam
 : 
13:49:29


Jenis Transaksi
 : 
TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA


Rekening Tujuan
 : 
4411012837


Nominal
 : 
Rp.1.800.000,00


Berita
 : 
FAUZI 24, 25, 70




KC KOHAKU MATSUE


Jenis Transfer
 : 
SEKARANG


No. Referensi
 : 
637B86B0-4E97-9FD8-0E5B-30DC279D99F1


Status
 : 
BERHASIL



Semoga informasi ini bermanfaat bagi Anda.
Terima kasih.

Hormat Kami,PT. Bank Central Asia,Tbk

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor : 24, 25 dan 70 
Id: Fauzi Halim 

terima kasih om Admin. Utk kirim ikan mohon diinfo wa number Admin

----------


## pieth

> Bukti pembayaran ikan nomor : 24, 25 dan 70 
> Id: Fauzi Halim 
> 
> terima kasih om Admin. Utk kirim ikan mohon diinfo wa number Admin


Pengiriman ikan bisa langsung kontek om alex +62 813 24440006
WA lampirkan bukti pembayaran juga ke om alex yah, thx before

----------


## pieth

> Terima kasih om admin��


Saya bukan admin nya om , bantu rekap dulu saja biar ngga tawuran sembari nunggu admin nya selesai urusan




> Sedap om pieth. Thx
> Nanti pengiriman saya japri ke om dodo/alex


Siap prof bisa lgsg koordinasi ke om alex

----------


## evendee

Evendee = #31

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
24/11 18:03:50
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 3,100,000.00
kohaku no 5 44 97 115
Ref 024180350215

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran
Id: windy
Ikan nomor 29

----------


## Akbar mohammad

m-Transfer :

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran
Id : hendy2000
Ikan nomor : 53

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran
Id : akbar mohammad
Ikan nomor : 48

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran
Id : penghwat
Ikan nomor : 10 , 22 , 28 , 35 , 39 , 60 , 63 , 73 , 101 , 109 , 116

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran
Id : pieth
Ikan nomor 26 , 30

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL

25/11 24:26:28
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,500,000.00
Kohaku matsue 26 dan 30 an pieth

----------


## medonk

Bukti pemb an id medonk
Kohaku matsue 100

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
25/11 00:49:55
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 700,000.00
KM 100 an medonk
Ref 025004955367

----------


## Japb3nny

Bid gw di page 6 gak masuk ya?

----------


## Teguh Halim

bukti pembayaran 
ikan no : 4,7,27,43,74,85,106 & 119

total 8 ekor

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
25/11 10:32:31
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 6,200,000.00

----------


## Radhen Zidane

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
26/11 06:32:31
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 700,000.00


Pembayaran KC nomor 12

----------


## Mevius

Pembayaran Kc No.6
Id: Mevius

----------


## Mevius

Pembayaran Kc No.6
Id: Mevius

----------


## Fendi

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
26/11 09:25:16
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 700,000.00
koi 94 kohaku
Ref 026092516702


Id.satriospot

----------


## Fendi

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
26/11 09:02:49
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,400,000.00
koi 69 dan 99 
Ref 026090249494


Id.satriospot

----------


## Nighmatz

bukti pembayaran 
KC kohaku matsue No.16
Id: Nighmatz

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
 	Tanggal	 : 	26/11/2017
 	Jam	 : 	12:15:24
 	Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
 	Rekening Tujuan	 : 	4411012837
 	Nominal	 : 	Rp.600.000,00
 	Berita	 : 	KM NO. 16
 	 	      	-
 	Jenis Transfer	 : 	SEKARANG
 	No. Referensi	 : 	9C70CF15-969B-FAFA-05C6-6111ED342D35
 	Status	 : 	BERHASIL

----------


## GAPS

Untuk konfirmasi pengiriman ikan bisa hubungi ADMIN DODOKOI WA 0817151978 atau ke Alex WA 081324440006
mohon di sertai bukti pembayaran, tq

----------


## LDJ

> #bid 44: 600
> #bid 55: 600
> #bid 89: 600
> #bid 124: 600


bid nya  perhatikan petunjuk om. kalimat bid nya salah.

----------


## fajarhto

Rekening Tujuan   : YUDI HANIPURWOKORWOKO / 4411012837

Jumlah Transfer   : IDR 600.000,00   

Nama Bank         : BANK CENTRAL ASIA

Layanan Transfer  : Online

Deskripsi         : Matsue no.75 a/n: fajarhto

----------


## pieth

Untuk nick dedycyber136 ditunggu kofirnasi pembayaran nya 1 x 24 jam
Jika sudah payment dan tidak bisa upload , bisa hubungi saya via WA 087868882200

Thx before

----------


## pieth

Tidak ada kabar dari id dedycyber136 sampai dengan sekarang. Akan ada sanksi bagi bid and run

Selebihnya ikan sudah dipayment dan terkirim semua
Ikan nomor 45 kembali ke kolam

Mohon untuk direvisi rekapan totalan nya , sambil menunggu admin closed KC matsue ini.


Happy keeping

----------


## d00569

Msh bisa ikutan ga admin?

----------


## medicineman

Izin update sample per akhir Juni lalu



Update ditutup kapan ya om?

----------


## Mevius

Mantap udh gede. Udh saat nya update yak?

----------


## Juan surabaya

Maaf nih mau tanya,kapan ya updatenya

----------


## Juan surabaya

Om-om semuanya ini penjuriannya kapan ya?

----------


## Mevius

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan foto dan video yang diupload ke forum ini selambat-lambatnya pada akhir bulan Agustus 2018. Ikan peserta yang masuk akan dinilai oleh team JURI KOIï¿½s JUDGES (3 juri) dan 1 juri dari DODOKOI

Quote dr thread pertama

----------


## Juan surabaya

> PENJURIAN
> Waktu: Penjurian akan dilakukan dengan foto dan video yang diupload ke forum ini selambat-lambatnya pada akhir bulan Agustus 2018. Ikan peserta yang masuk akan dinilai oleh team JURI KOIï¿½s JUDGES (3 juri) dan 1 juri dari DODOKOI
> 
> Quote dr thread pertama


Thank om atas tanggapannya..saya agak bingung kemarin soalnya kok udah ada yang upload wkwkwkwk...kirain saya yang ketinggalan

----------


## Windy

Permisi Om Om

Update terbaru ikan saya

Sebelum


Sesudah

----------


## Windy

Permisi Om Om

Update terbaru ikan saya

Sebelum


Sesudah

----------


## Windy

Maaf Om, saya belum pengalaman masukin foto dan video. Posting saya jadi beberapa kali jadinya

Karena ga bisa di edit. Sekali lagi mohon maaf.


Permisi Om Om

Update terbaru ikan saya

Sebelum


Sesudah




Video

https://youtu.be/oIUxIVYpuUk

----------


## medonk

Permisi om
Mhn ijin upload kc matsue km 100
Sz Akhir 42cm
Video akan saya krm ke adm dodokoi
Terima ksh

KM 100
https://ibb.co/diFzap][/url]

----------


## medonk

Mhn maaf om admin mau tanya untuk video boleh mnta bntu upload?

----------


## pieth

> Mhn maaf om admin mau tanya untuk video boleh mnta bntu upload?


Saya bantu upload om , WA ke saya yah vidionya
087868882200

----------


## medonk

> Saya bantu upload om , WA ke saya yah vidionya
> 087868882200


Siap om,,,tq yah om,,bsk saya krmkan videonya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Keren Om...

----------


## Mevius

Ijin Upload KC Matsue

KM 006
Size terakhir 47cm



Link Video

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1In...O-nqsw_F_8Jb1D

----------


## Juan surabaya

Kohaku 53 cm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Juan surabaya

KM 17 now 54 cm ya om maaf salah ketik itu

----------


## Juan surabaya

KM 17
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## pieth

> Permisi om
> Mhn ijin upload kc matsue km 100
> Sz Akhir 42cm
> Video akan saya krm ke adm dodokoi
> Terima ksh
> 
> KM 100
> https://ibb.co/diFzap][/url]

----------


## pieth

KM26 50cm

----------


## medicineman

Kohaku 95
Size 44 cm






--------

Kohaku 103
size 46 cm






--------

Kohaku 90
size 47 cm

----------


## medonk

> 


Tq om pieth,,,🙏

----------


## pieth



----------


## pieth

>

----------


## Juan surabaya

Maaf mau tanya, ini lagi dijuri kah atau belum penjurian yah..Maaf masih newbiee

----------


## medonk

hasil penjuriannya blm keluar yah?

----------


## Mevius

Iya belum ada info lagi ya?

----------


## LDJ

halobom..mohon maaf karena keterlambatannya. Sesuai dengan aturan awal, upload hasil KC sampai dengan akhir Agustus 2018. Hasil penjurian sedang dielaborasikan. Harap menunggu hingga akhir minggu ini 🙏

----------


## LDJ

deactivate spotify account

selamat kepada para pemenang !!

Grand Champion = KM026 (pieth) 
Reserve Grand Champion = KM090 (medicineman)
Juara 1 = KM006 (Mevius)

silakan para pemenang memberikan nomor rekening kepada om Yudi HP (0812 8664 041)

----------


## pieth

Terima kasihhhh ommm

----------


## medicineman

Terimakasih. Semoga menambah semangat keeping  ::

----------


## Mevius

Mantap. Thanks Om :Target:

----------


## LDJ

Congaratulation proviciat buat om Pieth, om Medicineman, om Mevius ya.
Terimakadih untuk semua peserta dan finalis yang sudah mengupdate perkembangan ikannya.

----------

